# Nimisila Walleye



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I know Nimisila doesn't have the greatest walleye population but I was wonderin if any of you had caught some there and when? It's about 20 minutes away from me and I'd like to try to catch a couple so I was wondering if you have caught or know of when some were caught stuff like what time of the year which part of the lake and what bait was used


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

caught a few over the years caught some trolling crankbaits and a buddy caught one on a spinnerbait. its not a lake your going to go limit out on. but there are some in there.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

If they caught them through the ice they have some tight lips. Lol. Good luck. I've never caught 1 and I fish it semi regularly. I have buddies that have caught some during open water session tho


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i've caught 2 over the last 14 years one on the north end and one on the south end on a chatterbait in the weeds


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I caught a 3.4 lb one on the north end in the weeds Icefishing! 9ft of water fishing plastics


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> I caught a 3.4 lb one on the north end in the weeds Icefishing! 9ft of water fishing plastics



Wow I had heard people were catching them on the north end but I hadn't had anyone confirm it that's pretty cool


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Good deal f2w. Was that this season? Now I've got the itch again...not that it ever went away. I guess I know where I'm going this weekend lol. I was there a couple weeks ago during dusk and heard a couple of people going crazy yelling and cheering towards the NW side of the lake and immediately thought... yup someone just caught a nice eye...


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Always hear stories but never see nimi walleye pics.hmmmmm&#128516;


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Odds are slim eventhough there is an Eye Population in Nimmy. I'd say just as many are caught accidentally as those targeted.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Id like to see if they bring up any eyes when the odnr does the electro shock thearapy.lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> I caught a 3.4 lb one on the north end in the weeds Icefishing! 9ft of water fishing plastics



Of course the guy that has no clue about walleye fishing gets one. Just like the one at the foot.... Don't wanna give away the secret lure I'm sure that's why u didn't post the pic.....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I caught it during the icefishohio panfish tournament. There are pictures of it under the northeast ohio panfish series section. I caught a 6lber last yr at wingfoot which was crazy too!! Both came on the same jig and plastic lol! I think the same depth also on both lakes


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha can't figure it out to post!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

F2W If you are on a phone just hit the plus to the left idk about on a computer tho


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's one my son caught 2 summers ago at the north end on a spinner behind bird island. It bit him. Lol!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hooked and lost one at the hole this season... And have caught 6 eyes in the soft water in the last 6 years. I know a guy(member here) that has caught 7 eyes this year from shore... Just fishin for Bass. The fish that are there run big. Only thing my fish and other guy have in common is they were all caught in low light or dark.
I don't know if Perch are a primary food source for the eyes there but if it is Walleye fishing at Nimisila may have a bright future with the number of Perch morsels in the lake.
As for areas they are caught... Could be anywhere, just don't target them and you'll eventually get into a few


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys you've been real helpful. Buckzye11 do you know about what fow you were fishin in or if that is a common factor in your catches?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Only caught one, drifting in about 9 foot of water one spring, I was testing out a new boat I bought, drifting with a jig and night crawler, he only weighed 3 lbs. Only fish I got that day because a big storm drove me and my dad off the lake. Years ago.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

JohnJH said:


> Thanks guys you've been real helpful. Buckzye11 do you know about what fow you were fishin in or if that is a common factor in your catches?


Last one i hooked was in 14 fow, the biggest ive caught out of there(in pic) came from 23 fow, and the shallowest was around 6 fow... so very random.
Id think the biggest factor in getting some eyes is to just put the time in... guy i mentioned in earlier post went shore fishing at least 12 hours a week all year to get those 7 eyes... im sure if you really wanted some Walleye, Berlin or Mosquito would produce them way more frequently then Nimi, but its rewarding to get them at Nimi because it just doesn't happen everyday. Good luck with them!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Always wonder why the ODNR neglected Nimisila when it came to walleye. When I lived near there I had a couple decent trips in the late fall with bladebaits from the bridge near Eddie's up to and along the dam. In the early years when they stocked saugeye we caught a ton of small ones on roadrunner style lures along the shoreline and islands.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Does the odnr still stock it?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope squidlips.cant understand why.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was told by a district 3 officer that Nimisila gets the "leftovers" from the main stocking priority lakes(Berlin, CJ, Pyma, Mosquito)... That was last year I was told that, said there are some stocked every other year, but not in great numbers. I think he's a member on here... Chris something, would be cool if he could chime in with an update.
I do know it's been a while since the last official stocking, but every year there are a few 10 to 12 inch fish caught that I've seen(worked in a tackle shop for a couple years) customers showed me. So either they are reproducing naturally or some are still being stocked.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> So either they are reproducing naturally or some are still being stocked.



Honestly I think it's a little bit of both.


----------



## jdill56 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey buckzye think you were talking bout me.thanks.square bills and rattle traps produce .but I see guys using plastics to.nice info buckzye.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Bobberbucket:[/quote]Honestly I think it's a little bit of both.


> !% I TOTALLY agree.!! Nimi was my "main lake" when I lived in Firestone Park.. I caught my share of Eyes from the time I was a kid,, fishing for pan fish with Dad,Mom, & my big Brother.. Starting back in the late 50's & on through the later 80's.. They(Walleyes) have been stocked for decades,,off & on..but for whatever reason,,have never been a real common event to get them in numbers,,on a regular basis.. I have seen a few of them,, as fry,, in the weed edges many times through the years,,& landed a few fat females with eggs in the Spring,,& they went back to do their jobs.. So they do reproduce there,,but not in any big enough numbers.. It would be wonderful if,, they were to have a more regular program scheduled for Walleye stocking,,They seem to have a fair foothold going on at Nimi,,just not a very big foot though.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I think the main problems with walleye at Nimisila are the weeds and available food sources. Given the water clarity most of the year I believe they are deep in the weeds and given the amount of weeds at Nimi this makes it very difficult to isolate them or present a lure in front of them. In addition to this, given the vast number of small minnows (prey) for them to feed on from and in the weeds our lures are merely 1 in a million of choices for them to eat. I think they are there but the ecosystem is not set up to catch them in any numbers or regularity. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sluggo you are right on! Too many places for them to be! Billions upon billions of shad,perch, gills ,crappie, bass, for them to feast on most importantly too many places they could be that's always been my theory. Fun to try if your up for a challenge but not worth it if your looking for limits.


----------



## jbrownie (Jul 23, 2011)

Caught this one last year on crank bait. Lost one at the boat on a bass jig. Both near dam,end of June.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I've focused on eyes at nimi and been skunked more than I like to admit. It's very frustrating. I've jigged, drifted and trolled. I would rather go to Milton, west branch or Berlin and have a much higher success rate. Lindyrig with crawler drifting drops have produced the few eyes I've caught at nimi. Nimi is the best lake to be on though if you are going to be skunked. 

LindyRigger


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Every ice season i focus on eyes at nimi&#128515; and always get skunked.i just cant go without using a jiggin rap.one of these ice seasons im gonna pull out a new state record pig full of perch!!! Lol


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I talked to Chris at district 3 today to ask about the stocking program at Nimisila and the Plx... He said walleye are stocked at Nimi every year with fingerlings not fry. The rate is at 50 fish per acre... With Nimi being 745 acres that's roughly 38,000 fingerlings stocked per year!
Although that may seem like a lot, many of these fish end up as a meal for bass and channels. But I'd put money down that there are a few gold mines on the lake for them.
So now that it is known they are out there, gives me a little more motivation to find a area/pattern that produces consistently... If I do you won't see it on ogf
I'm sure someone has it down already, but those kind of secrets don't spill easily.
I also asked about the exploding perch population on Nimi and Plx, he said no extra perch have been stocked and that it is a natural phenomenon that is not easily answered... Just happens. But when a majority of the fish are small it usually stays that way and the small year classes will not all become keepers at the same rate. So I'll be keeping most of the smalls from now on to make my own personal dent. Less competition more food for others.
Also channels are stocked in odd numbered years on Nimi and Plx, same rate as walleye.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I caught a few Nimi eyes recently. They seem to be starting to really turn on now. Also caught a nice size pickerel.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Good work fishingislife! I still am on the hunt for those buggers this ice season. What depth have you been picking them up at?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishingislife said:


> I caught a few Nimi eyes recently. They seem to be starting to really turn on now. Also caught a nice size pickerel.


Hey FishingisLife, what do you call a pickerel? Eh?
A few years ago, fishing up in Canada, some locals pulled up to ask if we were catching any "pickerel". I thought the were asking about Pike but they corrected me in that they are what I call walleye.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

OldSchool said:


> Hey FishingisLife, what do you call a pickerel? Eh?
> A few years ago, fishing up in Canada, some locals pulled up to ask if we were catching any "pickerel". I thought the were asking about Pike but they corrected me in that they are what I call walleye.


Chain pickerel is in the Pike family. Here is a picture.


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Great looking fish!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't even know there was chain pickerel in Nimi


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya that's pretty amazing! Nice catch


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Fishingislife said:


> Chain pickerel is in the Pike family. Here is a picture.



You caught that at Nimi?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Walleye seem to be moving more right now... tried some of my eye spots and only got 1 small eye. Seems like a lot of people that fish Nimi never knew there was chain pickerel in the lake? I caught my first one out of there 3 years ago on bank in front of 4 locals and they all were surprised that it was a pickerel. Seems to be a decent number of pickerel in the lake as I caught a few in last 2 years.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

WAY BACK. 1955 60,s at the bridge by the bait shop there was always BIG northerns working in there at ice out, you young fellows , need to look up some old timers and listen to the stories.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I knew about the northerns from my friends grandpa but I never heard of chain pickerel. That's kinda cool. How do you catch them??


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone know how thick the ice is on nimislla? Am thinkn bout hitting the ice 2morrow

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

ltroyer said:


> Anyone know how thick the ice is on nimislla? Am thinkn bout hitting the ice 2morrow
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I went last weekend and it was 16-18" thick


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Am just trying to find a spot for some panfish maybe a eye or 2 if I lucky

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

18 inches today on the north and south ends.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

2 ft out at c-6


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Well fished ç6 today.cought some gills n perch. Only 2 keeper perch all returned 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Was that u troyer knockin at my shanty as i was listenin too pandora and catchin perch?blueclam 2000.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Yup vibe it sure was!lol my patience was running short due to lack of bites.but I enjoyed the tunes out there

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol sorry man,i should of came out.but i was still sweating from drilling holes.lol.didnt feel like freezing the rest of the trip.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Bringing this back up. Just curious if anyone caught any walleye at Nimi this year.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I went today and tried for 4hrs got skunked... Switched to bass to salvage the day. Biggest one 3lbs 10oz.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

When I first started fishing years, I read up on fall patterns and took to Nimi with it. I caught 1 Saugeye and had one fish break me off. Never knew what it was but it fought pretty hard.

I got mine over by the dam fishing that steep cement wall throwing jerkbaits. Lot's of snags though so get ready to buy some baits! I only fished at night too as the fish come shallow at night to feed.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

There was a pretty good article in Ohio game & fish magazine last month about nimisila walleye. Don't know about any truth to information on it, but it was said to be one of ohio's "best kept secret"


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bradley4 said:


> There was a pretty good article in Ohio game & fish magazine last month about nimisila walleye. Don't know about any truth to information on it, but it was said to be one of ohio's "best kept secret"


Is there a link to the article?


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Is there a link to the article?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't find it online- must've thrown that months issue out. (It could have been a couple months ago?) can anyone that is subscribed to OGF magazine verify for me?


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw that article when I was at the barber, you're not crazy


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Still waiting for my 1st Nimmy Eye thru the ice...... maybe this season!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Still waiting for my 1st Nimmy Eye thru the ice...... maybe this season!


You and me both John! We will find them this year!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my second fish threw the ice at nimi! Been 3 times and only caught 1 gill


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I targeted walleye the last 2 ice seasons at Nimi and got nothing. I catch 3-4 per year on soft water there, but always while bass fishing.

A few of us should plan and execute a walleye targeting ice trip at Nimi this winter trying to pattern them.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I plan on spending a lot of time there this ice Season searching for them. Me and a buddy have made our minds up that's where we will spend most trips. As long as I can get out since I plow snow during the winter


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Goodluck guys it's like hitting the lottery


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy has been my main 'Go-To' ice fishing lake the last several years.. Granted, I've had mixed results from outing to outing and season to season, but continually enjoy each experience and every OGF'er I meet. 

Yeah, there are alot of nearby inland lakes (including Portage Lakes, Mogadore & Wingfoot)), but Nimmy seems to pull me back there most days.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what makes it better when u get them. It's a challenge. I heard of 2 limits coming from there last year by a very reliable source whos a charter capt up on the big lake. He wouldn't give up to much info but I don't blame him as scarce as they are to catch


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My go to for crappies/ perch is wingfoot. I hit Nimi to mix things up and if I wanna have some fun with the kitty cats on the ultra lights. But I'll be bringing the heavier rods, and all the inland walleye tackle, and tons of gas for the power auger this yearZ


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I fish it religiously and only caught one 2 years ago. About 23 inches by the dam where the old house foundation is


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Dave_E said:


> I targeted walleye the last 2 ice seasons at Nimi and got nothing. I catch 3-4 per year on soft water there, but always while bass fishing.
> 
> A few of us should plan and execute a walleye targeting ice trip at Nimi this winter trying to pattern them.


Im game.im gonna find em this ice season.(i been saying that the last 20 ice seasons.lol)gettin the lake narrowed down though.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will give it a shot but I don't know Nimi very well. If enough of us fish it you would think we could catch some walleye. I really rather panfish and if I want to catch walleye I fish Erie or skeeter


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Im game.im gonna find em this ice season.(i been saying that the last 20 ice seasons.lol)gettin the lake narrowed down though.


That's 2 in for the planning!. 
Who else? We can share planning details via PM or email and then schedule an outing to execute.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dave_E said:


> That's 2 in for the planning!.
> Who else? We can share planning details via PM or email and then schedule an outing to execute.


I'd go for that... I know there's some good ones in there... Lost a big headed one at the hole last season, must have been 28 or better... The only one I've ever hooked through the ice there.
If we do get a group together and try it would be fun... But make sure you have some panfish gear too!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> I'd go for that... I know there's some good ones in there... Lost a big headed one at the hole last season, must have been 28 or better... The only one I've ever hooked through the ice there.
> If we do get a group together and try it would be fun... But make sure you have some panfish gear too!


If I'm there I won't have the panfish gear. Going straight eyes at Nimi this year. I know I will have 90% crappy outings but I'll take them if that 10% produces even 1-2 eyes. I've got the small rap, vibe, and small spoon box sitting out getting organized.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Last eye i caught there was a saugeye in open water from shore tightlining a minnow.in 1996.fish ohio eye.first and only out of nimi.something keeps me trying every ice season.always perch in one hole and working a vibe,pimple in another with several tipups out with big chubbs.got a pike like that in 2000 on tipups and a 10lb bass in 2003 wich is on my wall.and that been it since.im about do for another surprise thru the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow congrats a 10lb Ohio bass is hard to come by.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

squidlips2020 said:


> I fish it religiously and only caught one 2 years ago. About 23 inches by the dam where the old house foundation is


Where is the old house foundation? I heard someone else talk of it before but I've never located it. 
LindyRigger


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Caught 1 at the bottom of the skills at a few years ago. Got it on an x rap at night. Other than that I've never had luck below the spillway, you can see good sized fish - not necessarily eyes- but the water is so clear and small I think they get spooked easily. Its still on my bucket list to pull one through the ice at nimi.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I never heard or seen a 10pound class bass. Come on. They don't get that big in OHIO. Did you weigh it or guesstimate.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> I never heard or seen a 10pound class bass. Come on. They don't get that big in OHIO. Did you weigh it or guesstimate.


Lol really??i got it mounted.of course it was weighed.sorry its 9lb 11oz. U got me.its not 10lb


----------

